# Die besten Serien gehen zu Grunde



## GTA 3 (22. Juli 2012)

Ich wollt euch mal fragen, wie ihr das empfindet, dass es keine neue Folgen mehr von euren Lieblingsserien mehr geben wird ?
Ich habe immer wieder sehr gerne 24, Scrubs, CSI Miami & Dr. House  angeschaut und habe erst jetzt eigentlich so richtig realisieren können,  dass diese Serien beendet wurden und es keine neue Folgen mehr geben  wird. 
Gibt es vllt irgendwelche News dazu, dass vllt jemand anderes die Serien übernehmen und vllt weiter drehen ? 
Ich hab mal auch gelesen, dass  24 mit einem Kinofilm richtig abgeschlossen wird. Gibt es dazu was neues ? 
Ich finde das ein bischen schade, da ich diese Serien eigentlich jahre  lang angeschaut habe. Bisher werden nur noch 2 meiner Lieblingsserien  gedreht. Das wären Supernatural und The Walking Dead. http://www.gamesaktuell.de/foren/images/smilies/biggrin.gif

Gibt es vllt irgendwelche gescheite Alternativen zu 24, Scrubs, CSI Miami & Co. ?


----------



## seventyseven (22. Juli 2012)

Das &Co. inkludiert aber wieder alles 

Also meine absoluten Favoriten sind Bones und How I Met Your Mother


----------



## OSche (22. Juli 2012)

@ GTA: echt erstaunlich, ich schaue/schaute genau die gleichen Serien . Aber bei Supernatural hab ich das Gefuehl, dass ein baldiges Ende besser waere, denn die neuen Folgen sind nicht mehr das Wahre.
Dass keine neuen guten Serien nachkommen finde ich auch recht Schade, aber Alternativen sind nicht wirklich zu entdecken, auch nicht in den USA. Eine Serie kann ich gerade noch so empfehlen: Falling Skies. Walking Dead muss aber endlich wieder weitergehen .

Insgesammt schaut es eher shclecht aus, in den letzten Jahren sind in den USA fast nur noch Comedy-Serien gestartet, dieses Jahr soll wieder eine etwas andere anlaufen, leider faellt mir gerade der Name nicht ein, in der es darum geht, dass alle Art von elektr Energie "ausgeht" und wie sich die Menschen in der Postzivilisation zurecht finden. Bei CW, laueft bald The Arrow an, irgendwas mit Superhelden, aber wenn man nicht so auf pure Dramedy (Supernatural ausgenommen ) steht, dann nimmt man was man bekommt.


----------



## GoldenMic (22. Juli 2012)

Ich hab das Phänomen in letzter Zeit sehr oft und habe mich riesig gefreut als z.B. für Dr House doch noch ne weitere Staffel angekündigt wurde.


----------



## KratzeKatze (23. Juli 2012)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Also meine absoluten Favoriten sind Bones und How I Met Your Mother


 
Ich verstehe echt nicht, warum so viele auf HIMYM abfahren - hab die erste Staffel gesehen und fand die jetzt nicht so dolle..

Gerade weil mich das nervt, wenn ich Serien schaue und die auf einmal vorbei sind, habe ich relativ lang keine Serien geschaut und gucke mir jetzt die an, bei denen ich weiß, dass alles schon vorbei ist - dann ist die Enttäuschung auch relativ klein.

Im Moment läuft ein Liebling von mir aber noch - The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Betschi (23. Juli 2012)

Ich könnte noch NCIS empfehlen. Bin mittlerweile bei der 8. Staffel


----------



## fac3l3ss (23. Juli 2012)

Dexter, Lost?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Uziflator (23. Juli 2012)

CSI Miami war nie so der Hammer das Original fand ich immer besser und bei Dr.House ist die Luft raus, Scrubs hätte ruhig noch so 5-6 Staffeln weiter gehen können. Friends ging auch zu Ende nach 10 Staffeln.


----------



## r34ln00b (23. Juli 2012)

dexter fand ich gut, alle anderen genannten sind nicht so der brüller.. obwohl ich alle  bis die csi-dinger gerne geschaut hab.

[x] kickers... ich vermisse diese


----------



## orca113 (23. Juli 2012)

Mir gefällt Fringe ganz gut. Dazu hatte man ja neue angekündigt und sie laufen auch wieder. Fänd cool wenn Lost nochmal losginge.


----------



## BautznerSnef (23. Juli 2012)

Schade drum.

Das Problem ist die sinkende Zuschauerzahl und die immer teurer werdenden Produktionskosten, deswegen ist mit dem Finale der 10. Staffel von CSI MIAMI schluss. (Man munkelt das im Kino ein richtiges Finale kommen wird)
Leider ergeht es den anderen Serien genauso. Die "Schauspieler" verlangen immer mehr Geld und die, die hinter der Kamera stehen bekommen den Hals auch nicht voll genug. Zumeist werden die hohen erwartungen nicht erfüllt.

An Supernatural kann man sich noch bis Staffel 9 erfreuen...

Ansonsten kann man sich mal Game of Thrones anschauen. 

Leider kamen Alternativen wie Mad Love nicht an, deswegen wurde nur eine Staffel produziert

Hat schon wer Pretty Little Liars gesehen?

Ach, beinahe die News vergessen: .:seriennews.tv - Startausgabe :., Serienjunkies - Alle Serien auf Serienjunkies.de®

Man wartet gespannt auf die Fortsetzung von Royal Pains und White Collar.


----------



## InvisibleMilch (23. Juli 2012)

CSI Miami war vielleicht keine besonders "Anspruchsvolle" Serie, aber eigentlich recht abwevhslungsreich


----------



## stuhlhaufen182 (23. Juli 2012)

orca113 schrieb:


> Mir gefällt Fringe ganz gut. Dazu hatte man ja neue angekündigt und sie laufen auch wieder. Fänd cool wenn Lost nochmal losginge.


 
Fringe ist echt super...wollte sie damals als die Serie in Deutschland anlief eigtl. Immer angucken.aber daraus ist irgendwie nie was geworden...bis vor ca. 1 Monat, da hab ich mit mal die erste Staffel gekauft und von Anfang an reingezogen  
bin jetzt schon bei der 2. Staffel und die restlichen werden sicher noch folgen! Ist einfach Super gemacht etc, kann ich jedem empfehlen der auch Akte x damals toll fand 

sonstige Serien die man sich heute noch antun kann:
scrubs
Himym
Big Bang theory
Malcolm mittendrin 
walking dead
Lost


kann mir einer was zu eureka sagen??hab mal 1-2 folgen gesehen und fands eigtl ganz ansprechend...!!??

PS: Breaking Bad soll auch richtig richtig Top sein!!!


----------



## BautznerSnef (23. Juli 2012)

InvisibleMilch schrieb:


> CSI Miami war vielleicht keine besonders  "Anspruchsvolle" Serie, aber eigentlich recht abwevhslungsreich


 Aber es war ja klar das die Serie irgendwann mal ausgelutscht ist.

Nach 12 gesehenen Folgen der ersten Staffel kann ich Fringe auch nur Empfehlen.

EUReKA – Die geheime Stadt ist auch zu Empfehlen. Momentan gehts um Verhandlungen ob es eine 6. Staffel geben wird.

Breaking Bad schlägt derbst gut ein! Zumindest sagen das die Quoten. (Wer Malcom Mittendrin gesehen hat wird ein bekanntes Gesicht wieder sehen)


----------



## chregubr85 (23. Juli 2012)

Also ich kann dir Sons of Anarchy wärmstens empfehlen!


----------



## DerpDerpington (23. Juli 2012)

Southpark, das ist Unterhaltung! Das ist Satire! Und zwar die beste die im Fernsehen je anzutreffen war und immernoch ist. (keine eigene Meinung, sondern Fakt )


----------



## stuhlhaufen182 (23. Juli 2012)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Breaking Bad schlägt derbst gut ein! Zumindest sagen das die Quoten. (Wer Malcom Mittendrin gesehen hat wird ein bekanntes Gesicht wieder sehen)



der gute alte Brian cranston 
ich muss mir auf jeden fall mal Breaking Bad zulegen...bei IMDB.com hat die Serie 9,4 Punkte (ich weiß, man sollte nicht unbedingt danach gehen  ) ....und das ist eine schon fast unheimliche durchschnittspunktzahl!!


----------



## InvisibleMilch (23. Juli 2012)

um was gehts da im allgemeinen?


----------



## BautznerSnef (23. Juli 2012)

Auszug aus Wikipedia:


> *Breaking Bad* ist eine US-amerikanische Fernsehserie von Vince Gilligan, einem Produzenten von _Akte X_,  mit der Grundidee, die Wandlung eines Durchschnittsmenschen zu einem  rücksichtslosen Kriminellen zu zeigen. Die Hauptrolle spielt der  dreimalige Emmy-Gewinner Bryan Cranston. Die Fernsehserie, die vor allem durch Drama-Elemente und schwarzen Humor geprägt ist, wird von _High Bridge_ und _Gran Via Productions_ in Zusammenarbeit mit _Sony Pictures Television_, einer Tochtergesellschaft der Sony Pictures Entertainment Company, für den Kabelsender AMC produziert. Dieser strahlt die Serie seit Januar 2008 in den USA aus.



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breaking_Bad


----------



## OSche (23. Juli 2012)

Jop, Breaking Bad ist echt gut, kann ich auch nur empfehlen, laeuft in Deutschland leider irgendwo auf ZDF Neo, aber man kann ja die Staffeln bestellen.

Scrubs, Malcom Mittendrin, Lost und Eureka sind doch auch auch schon abgesetzt . Der Fredstarter wollte doch eben darauf hinweisen, dass die besten Serien langsam eingestellt werden. 

Was mir auffaellt ist, dass es nur noch Mainstream (ich bloeder Hipster ) und Scripted Reality gibt, Big Bang Theory ist in den letzten Staffel, genau wie HIMYM, dermassen zu einem Friendsklon geworden, dass man echte Nerdwitze nur noch selten in einer gesammten Staffel findet . So Sachen wie Sci Fi gibt es im Moment, bis auf Falling Ski, leider ueberhaupt nicht mehr.


----------



## BautznerSnef (23. Juli 2012)

BlackPredator schrieb:


> Scrubs, Malcom Mittendrin, Lost und Eureka sind doch auch auch schon abgesetzt


 Das ist richtig. Über eine 6. Staffel von Eureka wurde aber dennoch diskutiert und ein Resultat ist nach wie vor unklar. (Finanzierbarkeit ungewiß)


----------



## DerpDerpington (23. Juli 2012)

Eureka kommt immer früh, wenn ich aufstehen muss bzw. kam. Jetzt kommt wieder Reaper, was bestimmt nicht viele Fans hat, aber das anzuschauen ist trotzdem lustig.


----------



## fear.de (23. Juli 2012)

King of Queens und Hör mal wer da hämmert, war eig. Das beste was es je gab, schade das die abgesetzt wurden :/


----------



## DerpDerpington (23. Juli 2012)

fear.de schrieb:


> King of Queens und Hör mal wer da hämmert, war eig. Das beste was es je gab, schade das die abgesetzt wurden :/



Bei Hör mal wer da hämmert kann ich mich noch an so ein Serienfinale erinnern, wo alle auf die Bühne gekommen sind und als Überraschung kam Wilson ohne verdecktes Gesicht dazu. Man war das traurig


----------



## MOD6699 (23. Juli 2012)

Auf "the Walking dead" bin ich auch mal wieder hängen gebleiben hab mir bis jetzt die 2 Staffeln die es gibt reingezogen. Davor wars dann Prison Break und davor "Friends"... *hust*  Ich bin vielleicht nicht gerade jemand der dir einen Tipp geben kann dafür kenn ich mich zu wenig aus. Meine Kollegen sagen immer wenn ich mal frage "Games of Throne" und "Spartacus" oder halt "Sixfeetunder" etc. vielleicht hilft dir das ja ein wenig. Aber TWD ist geil!!


----------



## fear.de (23. Juli 2012)

kind of flo schrieb:


> Bei Hör mal wer da hämmert kann ich mich noch an so ein Serienfinale erinnern, wo alle auf die Bühne gekommen sind und als Überraschung kam Wilson ohne verdecktes Gesicht dazu. Man war das traurig


 
Jap, das kenn ich auch noch und dies gibs auch zu hauf auf youtube  "Wilson" ist mittlerweile auch schon paar Jahre tot, schade um ihn und die Serie.


----------



## Supeq (23. Juli 2012)

Die beste Serie überhaupt: Stromberg !


----------



## KratzeKatze (23. Juli 2012)

Da hier so viele Serienkundige unterwegs sind:
Welche Serien würdet ihr jemandem empfehlen, der Big Bang Theory und Prison Break gut findet?


----------



## BautznerSnef (23. Juli 2012)

Bei der Mischung, Castle. Ansonsten einfach mal die Serien Charts anschauen: http://www.serienjunkies.de/serien/charts/


----------



## OctoCore (23. Juli 2012)

BlackPredator schrieb:


> Jop, Breaking Bad ist echt gut, kann ich auch nur empfehlen, laeuft in Deutschland leider irgendwo auf ZDF Neo, aber man kann ja die Staffeln bestellen.


 
Es lief/läuft auf arte. Wo ist denn da das Problem? Die anderen anspruchsvollen Sendungen drumherum? 
Geht ja wohl kaum besser - da ist es auch noch werbefrei. Genau das richtige Umfeld für eine der besten Serien überhaupt. Die aber auch zum Glück fertig ist.
Ansonsten ist es ganz gut, dass Serien auch irgendwann aufhören. Bei Scrubs wars schon überfällig - die Leute müssen eben irgendwann erwachsen werden.  
HIMYM sollte auch mal langsam zum Schluss kommen.
Was mich eher nervt, sind die Serien, die dem Zuschauer hierzulange manchmal als Riesenhits angepriesen werden (mal unabhängig von deren Qualität, ist eben alles Geschmackssache) - und dann mittendrin ohne Ende aufhören. Z.B. 4400, V - die außerirdischen Besucher, Reaper und was weiß ich noch.
Eureka wird dieses Schicksal vielleicht auch erleiden, so wie es aussieht.
Langweiler wie Falling Skies werden fortgesetzt. Okay, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt - nachdem man  die erste Staffel dabei mitschnarchen konnte, wie pathetisch, tapfer und vor allem amerikanisch und gottesfürchtig die Darsteller alle Unbill über sich ergehen ließen, hat man von den eigentlich interessanten Sachen, wie den Aliens, ja praktisch kaum was gesehen. Dafür hat die Startstaffel mich auf die Seite der Aliens gebracht. Destroy all humans! Nuke them 'til they glow! Weg mit dem schmutzigen Menschenabschaum! Wieso sind die überhaupt so aufdringlich schmuddelig? Woran es ihnen auch immer mangelt: An Wasser fehlt es ihnen ja eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Oromus (26. Juli 2012)

Ja Stromberg ist klasse. Aber von Staffel zu Staffel werden die Gags platter finde ich...

HIMYM ist auch klasse. ---> kennen Sie Ted??? 

Two and a half Men. Auch Super. Aber seit Charlie weg ist. Habe ich es nicht mehr angeschaut. Soll ja auch nicht so der Reißer sein.

Supernatural nur genial. Aber die 6. Staffel wurde erst zum Ende hin wieder besser.

Achtung etwas aus den Achtzigern: 
Knight Rider aber nur Staffel 1-3....

Fringe - wirklich gut aber auch nur Staffel 1 und 2


----------



## jeamal (26. Juli 2012)

Da muss ich mich doch auch mal zu wort melden 

Die besten Serien,  die zu Ende gingen:
- A- Team 
- Knight Rider
- Kampfstern Galactica
- Ein Käfig voller Helden
- Raumschiff Enterprise

Von den "Neueren" sind sehr nice :
- Breaking Bad (Heisenberg shit) 
- Malcolm Mittendrin
- StarTrek das nächste Jahrhundert 
- Stargate (Richard Dean Anderson ist einfach klasse) 
- Stargate Atlantis (ging leider nur bis Staffel 5) 

Greetz

Edit: -MacGyver ..  Darf natürlich nicht fehlen! 
Hab ich vergessen...  Danke für den Hinweis Bautzner.


----------



## BautznerSnef (26. Juli 2012)

Warum fehlt dann bei deiner ersten Auflistung MacGyver?


----------



## OctoCore (26. Juli 2012)

jeamal schrieb:


> - Stargate (Richard Dean Anderson ist einfach klasse)


 
Ja, ohne ihn war die Serie nicht mehr so prall.
Aber bei späteren Gastauftritten als General quillt er aber ganz schön aus der Uniform - klar, keiner wird jünger, aber was hat der Mann nur gemacht?


----------



## jeamal (26. Juli 2012)

Der gute Mann hat ordentlich Kohle gemacht und sichs gut gehen lassen wie man sieht. Einfach mal Urlaub jahrelang und Kohle verprassen
Hätt ich auch so gemacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: google

Für seine Rolle bei Stargate musste er sicher ordentlich fit bleiben mit personal Trainer usw.


----------



## batmaan (26. Juli 2012)

Gibt es eigentlich Serien, die immer besser werden? Two and half men, simpsons und scrubs sind ja alle nicht so toll, fast schon schrott ( vorallem scrubs und taahm ). Mir gefällt da eigentlich nur HIMYM, die werden immer besser.


----------



## danomat (28. Juli 2012)

Am schlimmsten fand ichs echt bei  V  und flash forward. Wobei v jetzt nicht so doll war. 

Hab mir in den letzten 3 monaten erst wieder alle csi miami, ncis. Himym, hmwdh, akte x und tbbt angeschaut. Massig stoff nach der spätschicht


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. Juli 2012)

KratzeKatze schrieb:


> Da hier so viele Serienkundige unterwegs sind:
> Welche Serien würdet ihr jemandem empfehlen, der Big Bang Theory und Prison Break gut findet?


 
Hab noch Psych, ist aber echt Geschmackssache. Von der Mischung auch ähnlich wie Castle, Lustig und hat Crime.


----------



## OctoCore (29. Juli 2012)

Castle hat aber deutlich mehr Anspruch und verliert sich nicht so in zum Teil wirklich billigen Klamauk. 
Liegt ansonsten eher in Richtung Monk durch die Fähigkeiten der Hauptfigur. So eine Art Monk für 12jährige. 
Ja, ich seh's mir auch an - Monk ist zu Ende und Castle läuft nur als Wiederholung. Bis wieder Castle kommt, trösten mich die real erhältlichen Nikki Heat-Bücher von Richard Castle (jetzt auch auf deutsch).


----------



## Sperrfeuer (2. August 2012)

Fringe, Game of Thrones, Walking Dead, HIMYM.

Wenn man auch was mit Animes anfangen kann: One Piece, Avatar - Legend of Aang, Avatar - Legend of Korea, Naruto...nur um mal nen paar nette zu nennen.


----------



## ChaoZ (2. August 2012)

Game of Thrones werde ich schauen, aber erst nachdem ich die Bücher gelesen habe. 

In Deutschland gibt es leider keinerlei Möglichkeit Serien ordentlich zu schauen außer DVD/Blu-Ray Kollektionen zu kaufen, da z.B. Netflix in Deutschland nicht verfügbar ist. Ich meine, ich bezahle monatlich gutes Geld für Sky, aber selbst die schaffen es nicht, mir auf Abruf die Serie zu bieten die ich haben will. 

Folgende Serien möchte ich noch anschauen/nachholen: Breaking Bad, Lost, Game of Thrones.


----------



## OctoCore (2. August 2012)

Auf Abruf ... naja ... 
Wenn man die Sendetermine kennt, ist man auf Abruf nicht angewiesen - seit über 30 Jahren gibt es erschwingliche Videorekorder, auch wenn sie heute digital sind (werden Analog-Rekorder überhaupt noch verkauft?).
Also ist das alles nicht so dramatisch - ich verstehe nie, warum die Leute, wenn sie nach guten Serien fragen und man sie ihnen nennt, immer wieder mal aufschreien: "Das ist ja mitten in der Nacht!" 
Das einzige Problem, das ich sehe, ist die zum Teil mangelnde Werbefreiheit, wenn man kein PayTV hat.
Wobei bei der letzten Game Of Thrones-Austrahlung über ein Wochenende nicht allzuviel Werbung gewesen sein kann, wenn man sich die Sendezeit der Folgen betrachtet hat. Braking Bad läuft sowieso werbefrei.
Auf Sky läuft auch noch nicht alles, was sich so mancher Sky-Abonnent wünscht.


----------



## Bester_Nick (6. August 2012)

Gibt genügend gute Serien King of Queens, Family Guy, American Dad, South Park, Scrubs, Akte X, Millenium, The Big Bang Theory, Boston Legal, The Practice, Two and a Half Men, sämtliche Star Trek-Reihen (Voyager, TNG, TOS, Enterprise, DS 9), Simpsons, Mr. Monk, Columbo,  Desperate Housewives, Hör mal wer da hämmert und noch 2 Dutzend andere. 

Natürlich ist nicht jede Serie für jeden geeignet (Geschmackssache), aber das Angebot ist doch mehr als reichhaltig. Und gute Serien sind nunmal irgendwann zu Ende, da sich die Schauspieler anderen Projekten widmen wollen, der Inhalt verbraucht ist oder kein Stoff mehr da ist. Serien die ewig laufen nennt man Seifenopern a la "Reich und Schön", bei denen Drehbücher kurz vor Drehbeginn fertiggestellt werden, improvisiert wird, in regelmäßigen abständen sämtliche Darsteller wechseln und überwiegend Amateurschauspieler zum Einsatz kommen. Sowas ist wirklich nicht erstebenswert.


----------



## Metalic (6. August 2012)

habe immer sehr gerne dr. house gesehen aber fand das die folgen ab der 6. staffel nicht mehr so der bringer sind. geht mir mit vielen serien so dass ich so irgendwann nicht mehr so gut finde. und die, die ich dauerhaft sehe und auch viele folgen immer und immer wieder sind halt die "klassiker" der letzten jahre. how i met your mother, two and a half man, scrubs...

habe mir vor kurzem mal die ersten zwei staffeln von breaking bad geholt weil ich viel gutes darüber gelesen habe. einfach nur zu empfehlen die serie, ist mal etwas ganz anderes und absolut packend.


----------

